# How effective is Ondansetron?



## raghavan (Jan 23, 2002)

Hi Everybody,Just now I came to know that Ondansetron is available in India at reasonably affordable prices. Cipla manufactures it under the name Emeset - 4 (4 mg) (costs 20 US cents per tablet) and Emeset - 8 I am very excited. I had completely forgotten about my IBS after my neuro told me nearly 8 months ago that my IBS is due to the temporal lobe epilepsy that I have. But now I came to know about ondansetron. How effective is it in stress induced IBS? Any statistics on that? What about long term side effects? Can somebody throw some light on this? Does it constipate too much?


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Quite effective, albeit there is little in the way of clinical studies to support its efficacy for IBS-D.There is a great deal of discussion about _ondansetron_ in the Diarrhea specific medications forum. Best to do a search there.Jeff


----------



## raghavan (Jan 23, 2002)

Thanks Jeff,Is there any poll to see what percentage of IBS -D patients find relief? Is it effective against stress induced hyper motility? Are those who take Ondansetron able to eat trigger foods? Anyway I will ask my gastro. Thanks Jeff


----------



## 13594 (May 14, 2006)

Jeffrey Roberts said:


> Quite effective, albeit there is little in the way of clinical studies to support its efficacy for IBS-D.


*One positive clinical study for Ondansetron:* _D. G MAXTON, J MORRIS, P. J WHORWELL (1996) Selective 5-hydroxytryptamine antagonism: a role in irritable bowel syndrome and functional dyspepsia? Alimentary Pharmacology & Therapeutics 10 (4), 595-599. doi:10.1046/j.1365-2036.1996.30172000.x_ Is worth a read. I can supply a full PDF copy to anyone who wants it, Just PM me.mr_colt.


----------

